
Don't abbreviate 2020. It's for your own good - ElectronShak
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/04/us/dont-abbreviate-2020-date-fraud-trnd/index.html
======
JasonHaxStuff
Wow, I never thought about this. Worth the short read.

~~~
ksaj
Indeed. It has literally blown the minds of everyone I have mentioned this to
since reading the article.

OTOH my sister thought it would also be a potential way to "prove" you don't
even have to make a payment until sometime a year or years later. And she has
a very good point: the risk goes both ways. As a consultant, I could
theoretically get a customer who changes my invoice to another year and blames
some rogue middleman for the error.

